# Paying it forward



## nealtw (Feb 14, 2015)

*Pay it forward is an expression for describing the beneficiary of a good deed repaying it to others instead of to the original benefactor. The concept is old, but the phrase may have been coined by Lily Hardy Hammond in her 1916 book In the Garden of Delight.*

Some times people come here needing a whole lot more than advice. For anyone thinking of a way to pay it forward I would suggest having a look at this.
http://www.gofundme.com/lj4qxs?fb_ac...ypes=og.shares

Some of the members who give so much of therir time, have already donated but we need a lot more help.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2015)

220 views and nobody has $5 to help some one out, give me a break, I really have to ask myself why I am here helping people.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2015)

I got the same reaction on facebook. Don't know how some people don't care.


----------



## havasu (Feb 17, 2015)

I wonder if some folks think this is just a scam? If so, how can we prove that this is a real case of need versus want?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 17, 2015)

nealtw said:


> 220 views and nobody has $5 to help some one out, give me a break, I really have to ask myself why I am here helping people.



Its not about the money, its about the culture.
I help my fellow man right here where I live because it makes the most difference locally. Folks in her area need to step up, and more important, she needs to ask and seek more help from all the advice given. If we just start GO funding folks across the country, they never learn to interact with actual people. The whole story does not sound right to most people, and everyone is leary of scams. This may not be one of those, however, I still believe you start at home.
I have been here over 1o years helping people with their questions and monitoring IF they are getting the right advice. That is how I help. One person at a time.... Sorry you feel you have helped in vain just because folks won't pony up some cash.


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have to agree with inspectorD on this one.  I'm also a skeptic and am often reminding my parents to ignore the calls and letters they often get from people and companies seeking donations. So I do likewise, and donate to those I seek out and very rarely to those who seek me out.  While I respect your interest in helping out a stranger from who knows where, I still believe that old proverb...A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Floridagal (Feb 17, 2015)

Made a donation, I feel very bad for the owner. 

Years ago when my husband and I were living pay check to pay check, we hired a contractor to put in a new septic drain field. It was a complete disaster, then the contractor took off out of the State and no one could locate him. I called the State and they revoked his license, and will never be able to open up under HIS name here again. The State stepped up and paid for the re-do, which involved taking out what the scamming contractor put in, and replacing the correct way&#8230; the reason the State paid for it is because it was their inspector that passed the job, and should have never passed the inspection.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2015)

I see it from two ways. Yes helping at home is key and definitely a good way to go about it. But I also feel that a couple bucks or cents that you would never even notice gone can really help someone. Just like everyone else I pick and choose who I help financially. I also believe good things come to good people and we can all use a little good in our lives.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you Florida Girl!


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 17, 2015)

I applaud anyone that has given and wishes to give to any cause (and this cause) they feel is worthy of their gift. I also respect anyone&#8217;s right to select and give charity anyway they see fit as it&#8217;s a deeply personal thing to do. It&#8217;s only a gift if it done without requirement. 

For those that have given here I only respect you more for doing so. For those that channel their giving in another direction that is deeply personal to them I totally understand that as well and respect freedom to do so.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sometimes it can get a little overboard.  All he needed was a car and now has more money than any of us.
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2015/02/05/robertson-update/22926493/


----------



## applebear (Feb 17, 2015)

I appreciate and am grateful to those who have helped, as well as those who have offered advice. I also respect those who don't and have their reasons. I do understand. 

I have a hard time exposing myself, it was easier to talk to strangers I have never met than go running to the people around me. When I came here, I was just looking to talk...when Chris made that donation of material, it was unexpected, but that gesture brought so much to me. Yes it's getting my side sealed, but it's more than that...it showed me someone can care. Neal has been beyond supportive openly and in private messages, so please don't be upset with his passion...he just wants to help, he means well and cares about you all here. I have no doubt he wouldn't do the same for anyone here.

Thanks to the people in this forum, I am trying to reach out more locally. I have contacted a friend I grew up with who is much more vocal than I am, and reached out to what resources that Tellebot helped me find...and it's slow, but I'm trying more than before, where I was just giving up. Maybe nothing will come of it, or maybe something...but my point is, I have THIS group to thank for it. You gave me some hope back.

I am sorry if this has caused any friction.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 17, 2015)

You most definitely have not caused friction. It's my hope that maybe the seed that was planted will grow and bloom with local help and support from your community. It's hard to reach out cross country and make a difference, but Neal, Chris, Mark, FlGirl have started the process. I hope your cause gains traction and maybe, someday, you're in a better position in life. Remember the old saying, how do you eat an elephant? (one bite at a time) 

All to often we are bombarded with all the bad things that happen, it's rewarding to see the goodness in folk that don't ask for anything other than lending a hand, giving some advise and offering a place where we can make a positive change.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2015)

I just shared it again on facebook. Hopefully that will pull in a few more bucks.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2015)

Nobody is more scapticle about scams as I am.
If we go back and read posts from Applebear we will find that she is not a DIYer but she did come here asking questions and trying to learn something about what she wanted to have done to her house and what she should be looking for in the repairs that she needed done. She was trying to do her homework and did the best she could with the tools she had.

I am really surpized that service clubs or someone are not offering to help people like Applebear get stuff like this done. Our friends the bankers will lend the money and in this case held half the money waiting for some work to be done (good thing) but at some point, they will be asking for the money backi as the work was not done in a timely fashion.
The house was somewhat livible before all this took place but now she need a safe place to live as one side of her house is mostly open to the weather and even when she finds a way to put up house wrap it is still open to the cold, how the winter treating everyone else this year.


----------



## mako1 (Feb 17, 2015)

If it was not 552 miles form my house I would go do the work for her.My work has been slow this winter so I have the time but not the money.Wish her luck.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2015)

mako1 said:


> If it was not 552 miles form my house I would go do the work for her.My work has been slow this winter so I have the time but not the money.Wish her luck.



I think most of us have the same problem, more time than money.


----------



## mako1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I love to help people out that are really in need and are worthy if it.Sometimes it does not work out these days for me anyways.
 Did a Habitat house here last year.The new owners both (man and wife)came to the house reveal in new cars.Nothing fancy but neither was over a year old while I'm sitting there in my 1995 Ford truck building their new house.Kind of make you think.
They had a family and I still enjoyed helping them out but it does make you think.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 17, 2015)

Ya, last year the newspaper here was giving a holiday or something for needy family, you could just write in a ask to be on the list. The young couple across from me won it, two trucks new house good jobs. I guess I should have got on the list.
Somertime stories like this one just pull at the heart.


----------



## frodo (Feb 18, 2015)

I shared the link on another site,  buddy of mine donated 5 bucks,  he is on disability,  gave what he could


----------



## nealtw (Feb 18, 2015)

A big thank you to Ronna and Arthur.

Yes; guilty, I am just bumping the thread, sue me.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.gofundme.com/lj4qxs?fb_ac...ypes=og.shares


----------



## havasu (Feb 22, 2015)

Why would we sue you? (this was just a bump, nothing more)


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 22, 2015)

I would never call him Sue...;-):beer: How do you DO!!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 23, 2015)

I've been called meny thing, Sue wouldn't be the worst.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2015)

Shattered expectations.


----------



## applebear (Mar 6, 2015)

It'll be ok Neal...I don't care what they say about guys, many of you have such a big heart. 

I don't want to get ahead of myself...but I *may* have some good news [it's not major, but I think good]. Will share in original post.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2015)

applebear said:


> I appreciate and am grateful to those who have helped, as well as those who have offered advice. I also respect those who don't and have their reasons. I do understand.
> 
> I have a hard time exposing myself, it was easier to talk to strangers I have never met than go running to the people around me. When I came here, I was just looking to talk...when Chris made that donation of material, it was unexpected, but that gesture brought so much to me. Yes it's getting my side sealed, but it's more than that...it showed me someone can care. Neal has been beyond supportive openly and in private messages, so please don't be upset with his passion...he just wants to help, he means well and cares about you all here. I have no doubt he wouldn't do the same for anyone here.
> 
> ...



I see you are making some headway with some local help, good news.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2015)

I am glad to see things are moving forward, I hope this little ball keeps growing and rolling forward until everything is taken care of.


----------



## nealtw (May 12, 2015)

More help needed here.:hide:
http://www.gofundme.com/lj4qxs?fb_ac...ypes=og.shares


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2015)

I want to thank the people that have dropped by with a few bucks. The house is closed up from the weather and that is great news but Apryl is still living with a very dangerous electrical system and needs more help.
It's wonderfull to see people give amounts like $100 but really I would like to see donations like lunch money or beer money for the day. Then I might believe what we hear about the poor giving more than the rich.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 1, 2015)

Larry just dropped off a donation, thank you very much.
Larry is a member here and is working hard to find the money and knowledge to repair his house which has been literally falling down around him and could easily qualify for a fund raiser himself and he still found something to give.
I will leave it to him if he wants identify himself


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2015)

bunp............


----------



## nealtw (Feb 29, 2016)

nealtw said:


> *Pay it forward is an expression for describing the beneficiary of a good deed repaying it to others instead of to the original benefactor. The concept is old, but the phrase may have been coined by Lily Hardy Hammond in her 1916 book In the Garden of Delight.*
> 
> Some times people come here needing a whole lot more than advice. For anyone thinking of a way to pay it forward I would suggest having a look at this.
> http://www.gofundme.com/lj4qxs?fb_ac...ypes=og.shares
> ...



Just bumping this up, we still need some help here.


----------



## zannej (Mar 1, 2016)

I currently don't have any $ to donate, but I shared the gofundme page on my Facebook page. I didn't realize she still needed money.


----------



## applebear (Mar 4, 2016)

zannej said:


> I currently don't have any $ to donate, but I shared the gofundme page on my Facebook page. I didn't realize she still needed money.



It's ok, I know you would if you could. I shared it on my wall for last time last month...just got too hard humiliating myself and having more strangers give than people I know. I hear the gossip around town, stupid girl, that's what you get.

I appreciate the thoughts and shares though. I see you sent me a message, I will reply to that next. 

Take care all of you, and thank you for being so caring. x


----------



## zannej (Mar 6, 2016)

applebear said:


> It's ok, I know you would if you could. I shared it on my wall for last time last month...just got too hard humiliating myself and having more strangers give than people I know. I hear the gossip around town, stupid girl, that's what you get.
> 
> I appreciate the thoughts and shares though. I see you sent me a message, I will reply to that next.
> 
> Take care all of you, and thank you for being so caring. x



It is sad when people are so judgmental like that. I think that is just their way of trying to make themselves feel better about not helping. 

A lot of people get scammed all the time. Everyone makes bad decisions from time to time. I think just about everyone here has trusted someone who wasn't trustworthy at least once in their life and ended up screwed. Sometimes it happens more than once. There are scumbags who take advantage of people and then there are people who really help others out. I think there are a lot of the latter here.

Bad judgement aside, no one deserves to get scammed like that. I hope that the hackjob contractor creep gets his comeuppance eventually. But that won't make you whole again. I'm hoping that you'll be able to recoup your losses sometime in the near future though.

:HUGS:


----------

